# Where and what did you first plow in?



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Forgive me if there is one already, but I did an hour of searching (kind of veering off and reading other threads) and didnt find one. Every site needs a thread like this. The question: Where and what did you first plow in? Of course include pics if you can.

For me it was at our farm with my 88 gmc which is now gone, rusting in peace, with the 7'6 unimount thats now on my yukon. I gained a great deal of skill from driving that rig, with its bald tires and broken 4 wheel drive. And towards the end of its time no brakes either.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I started quit a while ago plowing for my dad in a spare truck. a 1988 gmc short bed short box. it was black. And it had a fisher up front. it was a great truck. my dad always took care of it he put a brand new bed on it and all new rockers cab corners and front fenders. he painted the entire truck. the thing was mint. but he sold it :-( I wish I had pic of that thing. it was a great truck.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

yeah mine was so rotten I can't believe I didnt go through the floor. What a good old truck though aside from when the starter went that 350 ran every time, didnt matter how cold or how long it sat. I still wish I had it as a lawn ornament.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

sven_502;784355 said:


> yeah mine was so rotten I can't believe I didnt go through the floor. What a good old truck though aside from when the starter went that 350 ran every time, didnt matter how cold or how long it sat. I still wish I had it as a lawn ornament.


ya you cant kill those old trucks. My dad had a problem once with it. He was driving it to plow the camp road and he seen smoke under the hood so he shut the key off popped the hood. and the engine was on fire. he started throwing snow on it and he got it down to where there was no more fire. And he had to have it flat bedded out. So he put a brand new gm 350 crate motor in it. the truck overall had if i believe right 275k on it but he engine had like 50k on it. but looking at the thing you would think the truck just came off the showroom.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I started plowing with a 1992 Chevy S-10 Blazer and a 6'6 UniMount Western. Boy could that thing fit in tight spaces!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

My first plowing was in an 87 GMC one ton. Once you got it started, it ran great. And don't stall it, or wait for the starter to cool. Granny low 4 speed. Low was too slow, 1st was too fast. It was a friend of mines, we were plowing our church. I was hooked from the start.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm I first started in a skid steer lol.
Just playing around cause my dads friend had it back at his garage and we had got about a foot the night before and you cant beat the skid steers for maneuverability. It was awesome to push to the end of the cement pad and then pull back on the joystick and keep going and have like 13 ft piles. I wish I had a skid steer


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

sven_502;784355 said:


> I still wish I had it as a lawn ornament.


You know you might be a ******* if..... 

I've been plowing with stuff since I was probably 4 or 5, I think I started on an atv.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Mark... All these years and still haven't bought a real truck? Perhaps you would be interested in buying some .... Built Ford Tough?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

SuperdutyShane;784374 said:


> Mark... All these years and still haven't bought a real truck? Perhaps you would be interested in buying some .... Built Ford Tough?


The 6.0oh no and 6.4 mess arn't for me. If I buy a ford it's going to be a 7.3 either obs or nbs "superduty" or a ford that's going to become a Fummins in time. The late 90's 7.3 powered f350's are neat trucks, and I like the 02-03 7.3's also.

Can't decide on my next truck, Cummins (12v or CR), Dmax (lly or lbz) or PStroke (7.3)

Feel free to pm me, let's try not to kill this thread with clutter,lol.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Started back in 1994. I bought a Dodge 1500 with a 7.6 Fisher plow.

Not my truck. Just using as a visual aid just in case anybody forgot what the old red Dodges looked like


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

at a local equipment dealership with a JCB 520 Loadall, with a snow wolf? plow. probably my favorite machine to plow with to date. lots of visibility, power, and the ability to stack high.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

I used to ride with my dad nearly every storm. I think I was 9 or 10 when he let me first plow in his 82 Chevy k30 with an 8' Fisher Speedcast...lets just say I was no natural. I started plowing part-time in his 89 GMC 2500 Utility Body with an 8' Speedcast when I was 12. My older sister drove me from lot to lot and she got half...what a job.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

or a ford that's going to become a Fummins in time. .[/QUOTE said:


> ahahahahah thats how Id take a ford too. Nobodys really been putting up pics of their first plowing, I guess most of plowsite is probably too "experienced" to have any pics left over.
> 
> I'd pushed snow with our tractors before but never got to try a truck till I bought mine.
> 
> Heres a pic of my very first snowpile a few years ago.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Dec 5, 2007)

i started when i was like 10-11 with a skid steer after pushing poo you can push snow my dad said (well poo was edited lol) but i liked running that thing better than milking the cows i got pretty good with it and could go flying in the barn and turn it around and slid around a pole lol just something i use to do but always got yelled at cause dad thought i would hit it and from 10or 11 till i was 17 when we sold the farm pushing the barn out every other day i never once hit that pole or any thing other than a gate


----------



## MJD82 (Mar 4, 2009)

two winters ago in an 89 gmc 2500 4wd worked when it felt like it 4 bald tires ,heat stuck on full blast and no exhaust from the manifolds back 7'6" uni-mount. It was a commercial truck yard in markam about 2-3 acres company rules don't shut this piece of @#$% off and dont hit anything. Good times!!!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Got to play around in the yard with a 2130 JD when I was 11. When I was 14 I got to help plow a shopping centre we still do today with a JD 2950 with a 9ft Frink pusher. I was on top of the world that night.


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

it was a slow progression to a truck but i started when i was about 10. we'd do our drive way and the neighbors around us with our 1947 john deere A. and a back blade. Its still a tank, just dirty from sitting in the barn. then garden tractors here and there then 3-4 years ago i got to use our friends 80's chevy with a 7.5 meyers and loved plowing from that day.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

My first plowing expieriences were in a Jeep CJ 5 with front and rear plows. Plowed the alley behind our house and plowed the church parking lot a few blocks away all before the age of 16. After that I graduated to the Jeepster. I just remeber freezing my tail off in those vehicles. Trucks today and other equipment as well are Cadilacs.

Herm Witte


----------



## afalk (Feb 18, 2008)

1959 Farmall Cub w/6' blade and a 6' flail mower. My father bought it to haul fire wood and I used to make money. We would split it and paint it every year whether it needed it or not. I'll try and find a pic of it and post it.


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

Started in '91 with an International 340 utility (35HP) with Koyker loader and 6' blade with wings. Mostly for my place, but had a few others.


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

Im gonna be starting full time this year with a 
1993 f250 4x4
Meyer 7.5
Stainless western spreader.

Im either gonna sub for a guy i know our go by myself (prob sub)

It wont let me repost pics so heres the link
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=82016


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

*1970 Dodge Powerwagon 318*

1970 Dodge Powerwagon 318 with 77,000 miles, Purchased in 1985 with 65,000 miles. Currently still used to plow our driveway and comes with plenty of rust and rot. Manual angle plow with no brakes and has not been inspected since 1991. We also catch about a dozen mice each year and occasionally chase a snake or two.

This is my father's truck, I am 24 and started plowing with this a few years ago, so if you think you have it bad, come try this beast out.

Its is also for sale, $250


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

1964 international scout with a 2 way fisher plow, to angle it you needed to get out and move it manually


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

First time I plowed was around the barn we store some equipment in at our company yard. I got to use dad's 2000 7.3 with an 8' Western.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey mattg, that things a classic! Look on the bright side at least its not a manual lift plow lol. I didnt mention the first time I actually got to play with equipment while working for a company, was 20 hours into a storm once with the shoveling crew (sucked being 15 at the time no license) when the other 5 guys were sitting in the truck warming up, and I was like hey should I just start knocking off driveways with the deere? Driver said okay whatever and I had over half the driveways done in a 75 home complex before they woke up again and he came over and said holy f*ck man. I was pretty proud. I like to say I was born with a steering wheel in my hand lol. This is the deere's my neighbors company runs, just for small driveways, 2wd gas engines with diff lock and 54 inch hydraulic 4 way blades. Little bit small for what they do, but they can mow all summer too.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

1985 I had a `74 F100.360 Auto trans with no 2nd gear,truck plowed great.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

1988 GMC Jimmy 2 door
custom made to fit Western 6'8" plow
Started when I got my DL in this in 1995. Before that it was a Case 1845C with a 9' Western in parking lots.........

Great plow truck, never let me down.
Had 168000 on the 2.8L when I sold it.....looking back shoulda kept it......


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

1986 F250 reg cab. 351W automatic. 8' Fisher Speedcast. Best plow truck I've ever had. 
I started plowing in Massachusetts. Move to NC when I was 21.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Actually, my snow removal experience started when I was about 8. My father bought a Bolens 826 snowblower in 78. I couldn't wait to get that thing going every storm. I did the driveway, paths to and around the clothes lines, and the combing in front of our entire lot. I would have done the whole yard if he let me.


----------



## Kuzanut (Jan 18, 2009)

I started with a 1987 Ram 150 short bed. Man that truck felt like it would push a house. too bad the oil pan rotted through or i'd prob still have it.



BigDave12768;784383 said:


> Started back in 1994. I bought a Dodge 1500 with a 7.6 Fisher plow.
> 
> Not my truck. Just using as a visual aid just in case anybody forgot what the old red Dodges looked like


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

a huge mini storage complex with my grandpa's 873 bobcat, reg smooth bucket and no cab.....never forget it, we had got over a foot of snow in 24 hrs...which is alot for here....I had a blast......got done with the mini storage & went and did a dozen or so driveways.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Now that's a bumper on the front of that Dodge. Big, ugly, and functional. Kinda like the Dodge.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

My first plow truck was an 87 Chev 3/4 ton with a 6.2 diesel and a granny low 4 speed, with 4.10 gears. It had a nice Leo's 8ft plow that was tough as nails. Slower than molasses in January, and after a long night you would get a tired right arm and left leg, but I was hooked.
It had three extra leaves in the front spring packs to hold the plow, and man that thing would bruise your kidneys without the plow. Big ugly channel steel bumpers that you couldn't hurt, that thing was a big slow tank! Wish I had some pictures


----------



## georgekonyev (Dec 22, 2008)

I statrted when i was 14 with my Polaris Ranger RZR with a plow, plowing my neighbors driveways


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

georgekonyev;785639 said:


> I statrted when i was 14 with my Polaris Ranger RZR with a plow, plowing my neighbors driveways


Not to poke but how did you start at 14 with an RZR that only came out 2 or 3 years ago and now have 25 years of experience? Are you saying the company you work for has 25 years?


----------



## georgekonyev (Dec 22, 2008)

well it was some type of ATV it was my uncles who is now passed so i just call it that


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

sven_502;785645 said:


> Not to poke but how did you start at 14 with an RZR that only came out 2 or 3 years ago and now have 25 years of experience? Are you saying the company you work for has 25 years?


i Was kinda wondering that myself


----------



## georgekonyev (Dec 22, 2008)

well sorry for not being accurate


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

georgekonyev;785650 said:


> well sorry for not being accurate


NO im not trying to bash on you just informing you that the polaris RZR didnt come out till about 4 years ago. But thats were i started.evreyones gotta start somewere


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

2COR517;785557 said:


> Now that's a bumper on the front of that Dodge. Big, ugly, and functional. Kinda like the Dodge.


That bumper is great on that old Dodge. My truck didnt even have a front bumper. The old ones they had to cut the bumper into pieces and mount it back on. Most never got put back on


----------



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

*First Plowing Experience*

Before my Dad would let me on the tractor to plow I used to clear the entire driveway with my Tonka Loader & Dozer. I even had a few erector set plows that I put together and had pinned into the bucket.

Once I could reach the peddles I learned how to drive going around in circles on the pond in the back yard plowing it off with a garden tractor to get it ready for skating. Scarry thing is that this was 30 years ago!


----------



## mitchp (Dec 23, 2008)

Back in the mid 70s I had a 46 CJ2A with a hand pump mounted between the seats and a metal halfcab. Not even an electric lift. A lot of fun though ! After that a 54 Willys pickup with the old style 7' Meyers with manual angle. All I did was drive around to my friends houses and plow them out for free. Now I do all my neighbors driveways with my JD 425. Feels good to help them out.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

First plowed with a skid steer that had one of those plastic covers for the cage. Not only could you not see, but it kept none of the cold out! :angry: One word... Miserable!


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

My first plowing experience was in a 1972 Jeep Wagoneer with a Meyer ST 90 and under the hood Hydro. I loved it so much , I talked my big brother into buying a 1974 J10 when he totalled his F250 high boy. The first truck I owned that had a plow was a 1980 Chevy Luv with a 6' Fisher conventional, 2nd truck was a 1989 Jeep Commance with a Fisher Convential mount and a 7' meyer blade, third was a 1992 Jeep Cherokee Briarwood with a Fisher Conventional. The fourth truck was a 2001 Ford 7.3L PSD Excursion with a 7.5' Fisher MM!, the last truck was a mint 87 Dodge Dakato with a 7' Western conventional. 

So now I'm thinking of my next plow truck, I'm leaning towards a 00-03 Ford F150 regular cab and short bed with a Meyer MDII and a ST 7.5 blade.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Started with a shovel in 1974 when I was about 11. Then a snow blower (still have it) a Arians in 76.In 1994 I bought a brand new Yukon and got my first Fisher to plow myself and my in-laws.. Then it just snowballed from there.

This is it for sale again just last year with 179,000 miles. I would have bought back but the wife had a bird since I own to many vehicles now.


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*i was about 10 or 11*

i was 10 or 11 and i ran o old john deere C410 4x2 or something like that it was along time ago i remember 1 year i backed into a car WOW i jumped out and ran over to the other lot and told my dad what i did so we went over and he said not bad lol ya right i was thinking so he drop a bis card and said they well call when they come to get in there car ROFLMAO


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Early 1990's, I don't really remember.


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

I first got the plowing bug when I got to ride around in my Dad's 1966 bronco. Straight 6 and a stick. Engine driven Fischer plow I think...not sure, it was a long time ago.

Truck was painted bright orange, had a custom cab divider to heat up fast. Goodall starter unit in the back, couble chains and straps for pullin out stuck motorists. Also had power t-bird seats, wild knobby re-cap tires, am/fm cassette! WOW.

First truck I actually drove was an 83 2500 chevy, 350, utility body and a 7.5 uni-mount. Least it was an auto trans.


----------



## tras (Dec 20, 2007)

Heres my first plow setup, 05 2500HD with 8" Straight Hiniker. Plowed only about 10 residentials and my 2 acre parking lot at my shop.




























And in the summer:










I sure miss this truck.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

first truck i plowed in was a 88 F-SuperDuty 2WD, no heat couldn't see out the windows to back up and the trans wouldn't always go into gear. now i'm in the bobcat with a plastic enclosure...atleast it beats that truck and all of this was at my church


----------



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

well i started in a 89 ford bronco full size with 33: tires and the 302. it was a tank i had a 7'6" conventional cable type pump on it. western since day one


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Started plowing in 1998 (yes driving when i was 8y/o) in the parking lot where my dad works in an 86 chevy 3/4 ton with a fisher speedcast on it! Too bad that truck was given to an employee who let it rot away, sure was a fantastic truck!


----------



## DieselDog (Aug 26, 2009)

I played around when I worked 3rd shift at the airport. We had this nasty ass Coleman that had a plow on it that we used to plow our ramp and hangar area. No heat, exhaust sometimes came into the cab, but this thing was a beast:salute: I have no idea what type of plow it had on it but it could move the snow very nicely. Once it died they contracted out snow removal to a outside company that used two CASE loaders.


----------



## C.Solan (Jan 20, 2009)

First truck i used was a 1997 ford f250 heavy duty. that thing was a beast. Cant kill it.


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

My first plow truck was a 1979 International Scout II with a Meyer set-up. That truck was unstoppable except for rust!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*My first commercial rig*

My first Municipal contract rig was a 1977 International Fleetstar with a 6V53 Detroit.
It had a 10' Anderson one way and a 6yard Torwell hydraulic spreader.
This truck made me and the next owner allot of money.My first season I cleared $12,000 with the city of Beverly Ma.


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

First a 1967 ford 2000 SERIES WITH SIMS CAB 3 CYD gas and 7' manual angle blade, a 23hp gas case loader, my first truck was a 1989 chevy 1500 rg cab short box 7'6'' fisher


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

My first plow truck was a 1980 Jeep CJ 7 with a 7 foot meyer, then a 1992 Bronco when the Jeep rotted away, Then a 1994 Bronco with a 7.5 foot Meyer when the 92 motor blew up.
And now the 2002 F 350 and of course there is no snow.:crying:


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

1974 with an Allis Chalmers I600 TLB with no cab.First truck was a new 1979 K2500 with a Fisher plow--what a beast--4:56 gears--could pull a house down without breaking a sweat.Then a 1970 GMC C6500 with a huge 10' Anderson plow.Ahhhh, those early years.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

first plowed with an old oliver farm tractor with a back blade back in the 60's. 
then when i started driving in70 i graduated to the 49 International R-190. looked just like this one.








then in 78 i moved up to a 65 Dodge W-300 power wagon. like this one.









in 80 i bought my 79 F-250. 
86 came the 86 250
then the superduty in 88
and 2 f350's in 89, 2 350's in 90, and one in 91.
an 02 F250 in 07 and a 2000 F250 in 08
last year i picked up a 79 F-350 flat bed dump..


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Started in. 1985 Chevy K20 with a 8' Fisher blade. Miss the days where you could get is running just about nommatter what, no computer to screw things up. Not the most comfortable plow rig, but not the worst & was realiable for what it was.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

My first plowing was in 1981 ,plowing with my bosses 1979 GMC 3/4 ton.We had 40 driveways...


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Dad bought this mustang skid steer new in 1994, no cab, just a bucket. I rode on his lap until I was 9 (1998)








when I was 12 we built the lexan sides on my table saw, and made a ghetto door held shut with baling wire. 
then he had a 9' BOSS put on his 1974 C70 dump (younger brother to this truck) then it moved over to this 80.








I ran the joystick and he drove. then I moved up to driving that truck a little bit. When I was 14 he bought a 1989 chevy suburban with a crate 350 and 7'6" fisher speedcast with the hydro pump that mounted on the motor. no pictures but I drove that truck by myself and loved doing 4 wheel burnouts in it. 
that tranny blew eventually and the C70 and the suburban hit the scrap yard. Now the BOSS lives on mounted on my 03 F250 PSD this year. 








and we run the GEHL 5650 from 2007 on.

All of the older trucks plowed the Sunrise Mall and some other sub work.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

3 years ago, 2001 Dodge Ram 1500 with 8'6" Boss Straight Blade, I was 15, so I did it with my dad since he had just had surgery. Been in love ever since.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Started riding with my uncle doing roads for the town at 13 or 14, then at 16 (1991) we'd swap out so he could get paid to sleep! This was in his 1986 F350 srw with an 8' Meyer. At 18 (1993) I had an '88 Nissan Hardbody with a Meyer 6.5' that I plowed drives and small commercial with. In '94 I finally convinced my Uncle to buy a new truck and sell me his F350 which I finally laid to rest in Nov 2010. I miss that old girl! Had several other plow trucks also, but that one will always hold a place in my heart. The pic below is from when I was trying to sell her in June 2010, then in late-July the cab mounts finally collapsed, put her back in the yard and after fully going over what all needed to be done to bring her back to life, the decision was made to part her out. The frame was rotting thru in several places, cab mounts, rockers cab corners, rad support, entire bed all needed to be done. Not bad considering she saw 24 years of plowing and at least 10 years of sanding, 364k+ on the original 460, only was on her 3rd C6, just a true testament of what meticulous maintenance will do for you.


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Bolens tractor with tire chains when I was 7-10 then a Ford 9n with a back blade till i was 15 or so.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Oshkosh;1445752 said:


> My first plowing was in 1981 ,plowing with my bosses 1979 GMC 3/4 ton.We had 40 driveways...


 Hey Osh my first plow truck came out of Marblehead.Black 74 F100 had real nice wood flat bed that Linc Hawkes built.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

tuna;1446033 said:


> Hey Osh my first plow truck came out of Marblehead.Black 74 F100 had real nice wood flat bed that Linc Hawkes built.


Up Red's Pond?
His bull knocked me on my ass one day. Guess I shouldnt have been in the pen with him.lol
What a bust today was...Maybe next time...


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Oshkosh;1446040 said:


> Up Red's Pond?
> His bull knocked me on my ass one day. Guess I shouldnt have been in the pen with him.lol
> What a bust today was...Maybe next time...


I remember that Bull and his horse(Jim Dandy).Yeah today was a joke,i was the fool who hung the blade on my pickup last night.:laughing:


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

We know the storm could have gone either way..
Would have sucked to be hooking up in the dark with 3" of snow on the ground.
I think back to all the times that I awoke to bare ground when there was supposed to be snow..Depressing..


----------



## P.L. (Dec 15, 2007)

in 1994, in a 1976 gmc sierra, with a 8' fisher speadcast, barely had heat or defroster


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Way to resurrect a 2.5 year old thread, 1988 V30 5.7 4spd 8'6" Western 8' dump body. No rust on it, I bought it from a cemetery with 28K on it with a worn out motor probably had a bazillion hours idling on it.


----------



## Bsmithchevy (Jan 23, 2012)

*new to me chevy*










My first truck and first year plowing, im 16 and cant wait for the next storm


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1446241 said:


> Way to resurrect a 2.5 year old thread,


That's what happens when there's NO FREAKIN SNOW!!!!:realmad: LOL


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

MatthewG;784500 said:


> 1970 Dodge Powerwagon 318 with 77,000 miles, Purchased in 1985 with 65,000 miles. Currently still used to plow our driveway and comes with plenty of rust and rot. Manual angle plow with no brakes and has not been inspected since 1991. We also catch about a dozen mice each year and occasionally chase a snake or two.
> 
> This is my father's truck, I am 24 and started plowing with this a few years ago, so if you think you have it bad, come try this beast out.
> 
> Its is also for sale, $250


Looks like a comfy seat!!!


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Bsmithchevy;1446277 said:


> My first truck and first year plowing, im 16 and cant wait for the next storm


Nice truck for a first rig,can`t say the same for your first winter with it.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

I got the bug back in the late 70's when my dad took me with him to plow out the dealership he worked at. At the time he was plowing with a 77 Plymoth Trailduster with a myers 8' blade. As the years went on, my dad started plowing on the state for his best friend. I got to fool around in the yard with the equiptment there ranging from pickup trucks to AWD Ford LN800's and even an old FWD snowblower that had a plow on it unless we got enough snow to hook the blower back up. After I got my license in 90, I started plowing for others. I was working for a tow company at the time and plowed with a 85 GMC 3500. 

After I got off active duty in 2002, I then bought a used Fisher speedcast setup, installed it on my K-5 blazer. And the rest they say, is history.


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

Started in '03 with a reg cab/ short bed Chevy 1500 with a 7.5' MM1 and the very next storm my boss bought a new '04 GMC 2500 HD 6.0 reg cab/ short bed with an 8' MM2, it was a much more suitable truck for lot we had a to plow, pretty spoiled I would say to start with the 04.


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

Started in 2006 with a 99 f250 v10 with a 8foot western


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

started in 2005 in my dad 86 chevy k30 with 4 speed manual, 6.2 diesel and 7.5' fisher speedcast. what a beast of a truck. sold it 2 years ago. 

now i hop from my 99 chevy 6.5 diesel with mm2, to my 06 duramax with 7.5 mm2 or to my 2007 new holland tn95da


----------



## dalejr_fan112 (Dec 9, 2009)

i had my first plowing exprience in this truck, 04 F-350 gasser. has a 2002 810 blizzard.










this is the truck i used last year my first full time plowing job... 08 F-550 6.4L diesel. 11ft dump, had an older boss v-box spreader, but they took it out mid season. plow is a boss 8' 6" straight with wings..










this is what im doing this year, no plow on it, strictly a salt truck, 03 F-450 6L diesel. sno ex tailgate spreder..

hopefully next season i'll have my own truck, cummins with a vxt.


----------



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

First time plowing was last winter working for this landscaper who is a private contractor for my local DpW in my town got hooked up because of my dad is superintendent. First year out plowed with a 1999 chevy 3500 pickup, almost died a few times now im lookin to buy my own truck


----------



## awgolasplowing (Jan 29, 2012)

my first time on my own was when I was 11. My dad looked at me and said I'm going to sleep you need to finish this lot. the truck was an 86 F250 w/351 auto and 8 ft fisher speedcast. I been hooked ever since. I would even plow for free I love it so much, just don't tell my customers lol. ps that 86 was just scraped this past summer it broke my dads heart but just to rotted to salvage(still using the 8 ft blade though).


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

A 2002 ford f350 7.3 with a pos meyer plow.


----------

